# Sump Baffles: Silicone?



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey Folks, 

Back in the game after 8 years and looking at building out my sump configuration in the coming weeks. 

I remember when I built my last sump many years ago, I used GE1 silicone to glue my Baffles to the interior walls of the sump. 

Looking to understand if GE1 is still a good option or if there is any new and improved options that I am not aware of. 

Any info or direction would be greatly appreciated

Also if anyone can provide Canadian websites that will ship product, it would be greatly appreciated as well. 

Kind regards 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Silicone I for doors and windows is still a good option. There are also house brands at Home Hardware and Rona that are aquarium safe, and a little cheaper. Both say safe for aquariums right on the label so there is no question.


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

SCS1200

Maybe overkill for baffles, as it can be used to build tanks, but it's great, and only a few $ more. Comes in clear or black. I used it for my sump and coast 2 coast overflow.

http://www.canadacorals.com/collect...ts/ge-scs1200-aquarium-silicone-sealant-300ml

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Black-Silicone-10.1-oz..html


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

I have also used Silicone I with no issues for baffles.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I use regular ol' GE silicone 1 from Home depot for all my tanks. I have rebuilt 10 gallon tanks to 135 gallons. No problems so far


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the feed back guys.

One more question-Is there any difference between:

GE 1 Silicone for Windows and doors









Vs.

GE 1 All Purpose









I haven't seen anything smaller than the 290ml tubes in the window and doors application whereas the all purpose comes in an 84ml tube which will make it easier to apply in the tight spots of the tank.

Any info/direction is greatly appreciated

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

I use the all purpose one... No issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I use the all purpose one myself.


----------

